# Here is my head board.



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Keep in mind that it need some pain trim and decor. But I just could not wait to get it full of water.
Let me know what you guys think.

P.S any Ideas on a paint scheme


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

great idea. I just hope to god you dont spasm at night and break the glass. At least oyu would wake up in time to save the fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very good! That looks really nice Rick james. I wasn't sure at first how you were going to make it into a headboard when you first got the tank, but it will look awesome once you finish it off with some trim.








~Taylor~


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Thanks I am going to put some plexi glass between the opening and the tank to prevent anything like that from happening.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

That is a really cool idea. Keep us posted when you get it up and running.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Color scheme.... Well if you put trim on it keep it a crisp white, then paint the main parts whatever color matches your room. A dark navy would look pretty sweet.


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I would paint it light blue, then dip a sponge in white paint and speckle it in a wave patter like so:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you could always just cover it in sponge bob walpaper. Chicks dig sponge bob.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

thats awesome whats going in there ?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks damn nice rick!







Fire engine red


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

How are you able to change the water without wetting your bed?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet man!!!









I've always wanted and have thought about creating something of the sort. But unfortunately, I live in earthquake area and would only cause injury to insult if the tank would ever fall on me while asleep and my Ps start biting away while I was unconcious. LOL


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

nice idea. hope it works.

you really need a quiet filtration for this one.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great job on that headboard!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

great job i am jellious as fu*k for years i always wanted to put my 75g tank ontop of my head board with a cool moon light or somthin in it ,,,, i bet sex welll have to be alot softer now,,,,lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

ronnie said:


> nice idea. hope it works.
> 
> you really need a quiet filtration for this one.


Yeah, I never thought about that. I know the Rena xP3 is extremely quiet, powerful, cheap, and holds a ton of media. Get one of those. You won't be disappointed.








~Taylor~


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

THanks guys My bet pulls away from the head board for water changes. and the top lid lifts off so it is quite simple. I have an Ac 70 in there and I can't even here it I m going to put a power head in there aswell. as for what fish are going in there. YOur guess is as good as mine I have some guppies in there right now just to cycle the tank.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> nice idea. hope it works.
> 
> you really need a quiet filtration for this one.


Yeah, I never thought about that. I know the Rena xP3 is extremely quiet, powerful, cheap, and holds a ton of media. Get one of those. You won't be disappointed.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

and an eheim is even quiter, not all that annoying water movement as well.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

good job Rick


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What size tank is that?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> nice idea. hope it works.
> 
> you really need a quiet filtration for this one.


Yeah, I never thought about that. I know the Rena xP3 is extremely quiet, powerful, cheap, and holds a ton of media. Get one of those. You won't be disappointed.:nod: 
~Taylor~
[/quote]

and an eheim is even quiter, not all that annoying water movement as well.
[/quote]
I guess I wouldn't know, I've never had an eheim. What do you mean by the annoying water movement?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

It is a 70 gallon I just added 10 feeders to speed the cycle plus I bought 50 lbs of sand I don't know if that will be enough but I will find out once i get it all washed.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Rick james said:


> It is a 70 gallon I just added 10 feeders to speed the cycle plus I bought 50 lbs of sand I don't know if that will be enough but I will find out once i get it all washed.


Adding more feeder fish will NOT speed up the cycle. In fact, it could spike the nitrites so high that it could take longer. So stick that in your back pocket.








~Taylor~


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ok this looks kind of crappy because I did it on some cheap program on my mom's computer, but here is what I meant for color scheme:


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Ya Tink I like that idea for the color. Thanks for the advice taylorhich. I added a pic with the sand in the tank.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome headboard.. rick!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice. You should build an actual headboard around the tank and that would be even cooler.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

wont the odour bother you ?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that is a great headboard (and avatar)!

whats going in the tank?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

alan said:


> wont the odour bother you ?


Odor? What odor, my tank doesn't smell like anything, unless I have my nose like a 1/4in from the water.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

SAFETYpin said:


> wont the odour bother you ?


Odor? What odor, my tank doesn't smell like anything, unless I have my nose like a 1/4in from the water.
[/quote]
Agreed.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont know if you remeber or not, but i had a tank as a head board a long time ago, and i still do.


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

bobme said:


> I dont know if you remeber or not, but i had a tank as a head board a long time ago, and i still do.


post a pic,
great job with the head boared very cool


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

cool headboard man....that'd be sweet to wake up to.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

bobme said:


> I dont know if you remeber or not, but i had a tank as a head board a long time ago, and i still do.


that is cool I would love to see a pic of that. I am not trying to take credit for the idea I was just showing mine off. Please post a pic of yours.


----------



## rain of chaos (Jun 27, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

is that head board to keep girls attention on your bed or? i would paint it black with black rocks or sand in the bottom, and a bright red background, or blue...


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

dont get to much action with that headboard i'm sure she wont come back if you put her head into the headboard and it bites her face off.......put some p's in that puppy...lol



Skunkbudfour20 said:


> is that head board to keep girls attention on your bed or? i would paint it black with black rocks or sand in the bottom, and a bright red background, or blue...


----------

